
The Ten Commandments of Continuous Delivery - kiyanwang
https://technologyconversations.com/2017/03/06/the-ten-commandments-of-continuous-delivery/
======
flukus
> Thou Shalt Define Your CD Pipeline As Code

This is the biggest failure I see, relying on tooling instead of build scripts
(in whatever form) to build and deploy. The biggest offenders here are CI
servers, they add a million and one features when all they should be is a
service to configure and periodically run build scripts.

